# Superman reboot, a reboot



## billc (Mar 17, 2011)

Though I am a Batman fan first, I always enjoy a good superman movie.  Apparently, Zack Snyder says that the next superman movie will be a real reboot of superman and will not depend on any of the other movies.  The villain appears to be General Zod, which may give superman a chance to tear things up a bit.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 17, 2011)

The villain is not apparently anyone.  I've been following the project from the start and there's been not even a hint at who the villain will be from Zakk and company.  That's just rank speculation at this point.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my instructors is complaining the star's hair is wrong. As much as he hated Superman Returns, he said that guy had "The Hair"
no, he isn't gay, why do you ask


----------



## billc (Mar 18, 2011)

This is from the article at screenrant.com about General Zod:

"...the film will also reportedly feature a familiar villain in the form of General Zod, last seen onscreen in Superman II. Thats a different tact than that employed by both Nolan in Batman Begins and Marc Webb in his upcoming Amazing Spider-Man reboot, who instead selected to go with antagonists not yet brought to life in live-action form."


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2011)

Screenrant is frequently wrong and can hardly be taken as a source of something that has not happened yet.  The video interview of Zakk from today over at Coming Soon still has him mum on who's the villain.


----------



## billc (Mar 18, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2011)

Rebooting... rebooted the Hulk and haven't done anything with him since... though he's slated to appear in the new Avengers movie. 
Rebooting... rebooted Batman and the second time around is definitely a helluva lot better.
Rebooting... rebooting Spiderman and I can't for the life figure out why? The present one is not too bad at all and keeps within the spirit of the comic. 
Now Superman... again you gotta wonder is there a point? Are they trying to re-create the Dark-Knight's success? Supes is a good character and a strong one and has been around for a long time. Personally I liked the Reeves/Donner version and though the last two were atrocious I'm happy with having the first two in my DVD collection and leaving it as is. 

What next? A reboot of Iron Man? X-Men? Well yeah they're already doing the X men aren't they? First Class... 

Sigh... Hollywood.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 19, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Sure.



How eloquent.  But Screenrant is just as bad as Latinoreview and Comicbookmovie when it comes to breaking non-existent news, like the much talked about Screenrant Batman Begins review 2 weeks before the films release that seemed like a scoop and turned out to be a giant lie when people actually saw the movie and realized that dude didn't see crap.

Zakk didn't make any announcments.  So far all we have are Cavil, Costner and lane.  That's it.

http://www.supermanhomepage.com/news.php


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 27, 2011)

I just hope my beloved DC comics can one day get their live movies together.  Their animation quality (in storylines) is unmatches, but they never have had a lot of luck with anything past Batman and Superman (even though they have hundreds of other good heroes and a thousand other not-so good heroes).

BTW, Omar, how do you find time to work when you post so much? (unless you are like me and can post at your job)

AoG


----------



## Omar B (Mar 27, 2011)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I just hope my beloved DC comics can one day get their live movies together.  Their animation quality (in storylines) is unmatches, but they never have had a lot of luck with anything past Batman and Superman (even though they have hundreds of other good heroes and a thousand other not-so good heroes).
> BTW, Omar, how do you find time to work when you post so much? (unless you are like me and can post at your job)
> AoG



I work in publishing (reader) and I'm a freelance writer for Guitar World Magazine and Guitar One Magazine so I have the highest circulation of any music magazine in the world.  My job is sitting in an office reading, writing, playing guitar ... or the same crap at home.  Besides, I have the smartphone so I'm pretty much online here most of the time.

As for WB/DC thing.  People seem to forget that DC comics and Warner Brothers are one company, that's why Smallville's on the WB.  In any case, Warner animation has always far outstripped the competition (because they bring guys from the comics who can really draw and really know the characters, Bruce Timm revolutionized animation with Batman The Animated series then Superman, then JL, then JLU, Batman Beyond, Project Zeta, Batman The Brave And The bold etc ... then all the DC Direct movies http://dcanimated.wikia.com/wiki/DCAU_Wiki), except for Disney, but nobody beats Disney.  DC has a consistent look and feel to all their animated work because it's coming directly from Timm, Mcduffy, Templton.

WB produced the 2 greatest superhero movies ever, Superman and Superman 2, directed by Donner, written by friggin Mario Puzo!  So what happens after that, resting on their laurels, every superhero movie wants to capture the magic, wonder and verisimilitude of those 2 first Superman moves, go back and read old Raimi interviews before Spider-man, or Singer before X-men or Singer before Superman Returns (which is the glaring example here).

Marvel was (till the recent merger with Disney) just a comic company.  I there was a movie they would have licensed out the property to the highest bidder and in the end many of their properties were not done in house.  Outside bidding sometimes yields great results, Sony's work on Spider-Man, Fox's work on X-men.  

Question is, now that Disney/Marvel is doing everything in house and DC/WB doing everything in house we will see who wins.  Disney/Marvel is doing great things with the shared universe they are establishing.

Side note, Amy Adams has been cast as Lois.  And the Zod rumors persist even though Zack or nobody else associated with the film has said he's even in it.  Funny how people still wish to call this movie  "Man Of Steel" and have the villain be Zod, except that both title and villain are from Singers aborted SR sequel.  http://www.aintitcool.com/node/49022


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2011)

Omar B said:


> WB produced the 2 greatest superhero movies ever, Superman and Superman 2, directed by Donner, written by friggin Mario Puzo!  So what happens after that, resting on their laurels, every superhero movie wants to capture the magic, wonder and verisimilitude of those 2 first Superman moves, go back and read old Raimi interviews before Spider-man, or Singer before X-men or Singer before Superman Returns (which is the glaring example here).


 While browsing at a used DVD store I got lucky and found a DVD copy of Superman 2 "The Richard Donner Version" ... at first I wasn't aware that there was a different version. The one shown in the theater and the one that was made by Donner before he was fired and replaced by Richard Lester who kept the basic story line except a few (notable) changes here and there.  I think I like the Donner version because it is as he said a straight line from the ending of the first to the beginning of the second, or better put... Superman The Movie: Part 2 (not a sequel).   I agree that hollywood is trying to recapture the magic of the Superman film where everyone really was wowed and the story was done very well.  As I said before the Burton/Keaton Batman franchise was very well made... but after those two left it went straight down hill. The reboot definitely helped re-establish the Dark Knight as a major player in the comic-movie scene... Ledger's Joker was the key element definitely.  Recapturing the magic shouldn't be the end goal of any production... even copying the magic shouldn't be a goal... creating your own brand I think should be the ultimate goal of every producer/director/writer/editor team.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, got the Donner cut some time ago.  It's interesting watching the movie for the differences.  Donner played it like the same movie continued, Lester seemed to want to inject more humor.

You know, I really hate the terms reboot and remake when it comes to literary characters.  Characters like Superman, Batman, Hercules, James Bond, Tarzan, Sherlock Holmes etc. have had their seminal stories and their legendary battles retold many times.  

Superman, Superman 80's restart post Crisis On Infinite Earths, Superman Birthright, Superman For All Seasons, Superman Secret Origins, are all retellings (except for the first since that's the original) and I could name more if I wasn't too lazy to go open my comic box.  Or how about the many retellings in the comics of Batman's origins, not just glossed over but many whole books dedicated to telling the origin.

The whole thing that bothers me is that people seem to take issue with these stories being retold and reinterpreted yet even in their original form the same thing has been done.  Besides, as movies go, different _adaptations_ (lets not forget the key word here) come from different people who gravitate to different things and want to highlight what clicks with them.  Just like Superman For All Seasons was very much about his upbringing and the type of life that leads to this individual, while Superman Birthright tells the story of a lost soul wondering the earth in his 20's trying to find his meaning.  Same story, different approach.

Just like people calling the upcoming Conan movie a reboot of the Arnold movie.  Anyone who's read any Conan can see how way off the mark Arnold's was, and how close to the original the upcoming one seems (regardless of what you think of the director or writer).

Why can't something just be?  A new Superman, new Batman, new Tarzan, new Conan, bring it!  Ayn Rand always said each work of art is an entity onto itself and must be taken as such.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 30, 2011)

New interview from this past weekend with Zack.  He addresses Amy Adams being cast as Lois, Henry as Superman, and rampant speculation as to who the villain might be.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 31, 2011)

New Zack interview - http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansi...er_Talks_About_Using_Special_FX_In_iSupermani


----------

